# End game suggestions



## Feliks Karp (27/2/17)

So eating healthy and doctor visits are chewing in to much of my general budget, so I've given myself about 6 months to carry on vaping seriously after that I need to seriously cut down or quit. MOD wise I would have liked to have owned one cool mech, but I can live with out this , however I have a couple of nice but mediocre RDA's, I would like to own atleast one really cool RDA, and would like suggestions.

Requirements are:


not very expensive (not too much over the R1000 mark).
something that one would consider a keeper
no clones
nice big build deck so I can try out some of those fancy fat coil types
Pref' not stainless steel - I want something that stands out ;p
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (27/2/17)

Interesting approach, i wanted to cut costs long term and ditch regulated mods and tanks all together, i dont need excesive clouds, just enough to blow some rings, flavour is my priority.

setteled for a hadaly and leprechaun, have not touched or missed my vw mods or tanks since (okay its only been 13 days) its a very refreshing experience and cant see myself going back as its growing on me daily .

unless something radically changes 

For that price range RDA wise you are looking at the CSMNT or Goon 24

I cant recommend a tube mech as they dont appeal to me

Happy hunting

Reactions: Like 1


----------

